# Movies of 1999



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Movies of 1999

What movies that came out in 1999 are ones you like?

Mine:

The Matrix
The out of towners
Entrapment
Double Jeopardy
South Park: Bigger,Longer & Uncut
The Sixth Sense
Blue Streak
House on haunted hill
Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo

If you dont remember what movies came out this year simply click here and gather your list


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The Sixth Sense......The Green Mile......Galaxy Quest......October Sky.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

From your list The Matrix, The Six Sense. Others

Tango
eXistenZ
The Thirteenth Floor
Tea with Mussolini
Buena Vista Social Club
Cradle Will Rock
Breakfast of Champion
The Limey
Being John Malkovick
Todo Sobre Mi Madre
Dogma
The Man On The Moon
The Third Miracle
The Green Mile
Bicentennial Man


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think my favourite from my list is ENTRAPMENT which im thankful to have found it on its official VHS tape -- I LOVE THIS MOVIE!!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Dude111 said:


> I think my favourite from my list is ENTRAPMENT which im thankful to have found it on its official VHS tape -- I LOVE THIS MOVIE!!


You'll love it even more on Blu-ray.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The Limey
The Straight story
Tarzan


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Dude111 said:


> Movies of 1999
> 
> What movies that came out in 1999 are ones you like?
> 
> Mine:


This is an interesting topic and the thread seems to be progressing well.

But to the OP, *Dude111*, I am curious as to why you chose the year 1999.
Do you have a particular interest in the year, or was it just a random choice?

Thanks for the link to "The Numbers" -- I had not been aware of it previously.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

No it was just a random year.... (Not too many movies AFTER 1999 I like too much)


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

The Mummy
Payback
Office Space


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

The Green Mile
Sixth Sense
Office Space


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> From your list The Matrix, The Six Sense. Others
> 
> Tango
> eXistenZ
> ...


The Thirteenth Floor was quite the surprise that year - overshadowed by Matrix but VERY good.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Matrix!
Man on the Moon
Limey
Malkovich


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

Varsity Blues, Office Space, American Beauty & Girl, Interrupted.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude111 said:


> No it was just a random year.... (Not too many movies AFTER 1999 I like too much)


Last year you were able to get new movies on VHS huh? :grin:


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I dont really care to see any NEW movies so it doesnt matter...

I think SAW is the newest movie I care for. (2004)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I think that the more important question is which movies from 1999 are still worth remembering and are notable. In my book, both _The Matrix_ and _Galaxy Quest_. I liked _October Sky_, but it has not been released on BluRay.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> I think that the more important question is which movies from 1999 are still worth remembering and are notable. In my book, both _The Matrix_ and _Galaxy Quest_. I liked _October Sky_, but it has not been released on BluRay.


I'll stick with my 3

The Mummy
Office Space
Payback


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I really like my list, but the film that I keep coming back to in Tango. Every time I see it notice something new.


----------

